# BIG GAME im Senegal, Ghana oder Nigeria



## masiev (14. Januar 2014)

Moin Gemeinde,
Ich hoffe, hier kann mir jemand helfen:
Werde im April einige Tage im Senegal (Dakar), Ghana (Accra) und Nigeria (Lagos) sein. 
Falls jemand dort schon Erfahrungen im Bereich Big Game Fishing sammeln konnte und eventuell sogar Adressen für Charterboote hat wäre das super! Google habe ich schon "gefragt".
Danke schon mal...


----------



## Pargo Man (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: BIG GAME im Senegal, Ghana oder Nigeria*

Austria-Michael kann ggf helfen.
Er ist als TakoradiBoyz in einem
deutschen Big Game Forum unterwegs
( bitte ggf PN ) und fischt seit langem 
in Ghana.

Mein Vorschlag:
Als PN kann ich Euch zusammenbringen
oder
Google mal nach 
TakoradiBoyz
und/oder
Takoradi Fishing Team
IGFA Weigh Station
Ghana, WA

Alternativ gibt es in Südafrika zwei sehr
sehr gute Internet-Foren, die diese 
Regionen regelmäßig besuchen. Selbst
für die ganz Tapferen sind da Empfehlungen
der abgehärteten Südafrikaner zu bekommen.
Nur Mut also und eine gute Reiserückhol-
versicherung... wie wär´s mit Congo-Oberlauf
oder Guinea Bissau !?! 

Besten Gruss und toitoitoi.

P.S.:
Kommst Du auf Deiner Tour-d´Afrique
noch nach Angola, so kann ich Dich
beraten.


----------



## masiev (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: BIG GAME im Senegal, Ghana oder Nigeria*

Super vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Werde ich morgen gleich mal googeln.
Bin  leider sehr unflexibel was die Länder angeht, da wir im Rahmen eines  Marineverbandes unterwegs sein werden und für jeweils 3-4 Tage im Lande  sind.


----------



## Pargo Man (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: BIG GAME im Senegal, Ghana oder Nigeria*

Danke für Deinen Auslandseinsatz!
2012 war ich in Luanda auf der SACHSEN
zu Gast. Klasse Mannschaft. Profis.
Schwere Aufgabe, die Piratenabwehr vor 
Somalia, und hochtechnisch die Anti-FK-
Simulationen mit den Südafrikanern. 

Respekt! #6

Ich bin 1984-86 u.a. auf der MÖLDERS als
Wachleiter Nav gefahren... Seeziel Test
vor Bornholm mit der IOWA... hui!


----------



## Pargo Man (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: BIG GAME im Senegal, Ghana oder Nigeria*

Ahoy Sailor,
 PN unterwegs. 
Gruß nach KI


----------

